# Seeking quality garment suppliers



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

Our print shop is getting into this, but some in charge feel that there's just no way to do it cost-effectively. The belief is that only mega-big T-shirt imprinters off the Internet can possibly get quality T-shirts and other garments inexpensively enough -- because of buying in massive bulk -- to compete.


I have argued that I see many small businesses on these forums who seem to do fine.


So my question: Can anyone recommend quality garment suppliers? We don't want junk garments, but obviously want to be able to put out shirt and such as a rate that doesn't have our customers running to the Internet.


FYI, we are a university print shop. Our customers are basically other departments at the university. We don't advertise to compete with private businesses, but we do aim to keep university dollars on campus -- which we need to do in order to remain viable.


Thanks for any ideas.


Best,
-Indy


----------

